

Dockerui - A web interface for docker - stigi
https://github.com/crosbymichael/dockerui

======
stigi
There's also a demo video on youtube, if you just want to get a glimpse:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4CCClXB_fs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4CCClXB_fs)

~~~
KenCochrane
Really cool stuff! How long did it take you to build it? Was there anything
missing in the docker remote API that you wish it had?

~~~
stigi
It was not build by me. It was just a link popping up recently on the #docker
channel
([https://botbot.me/freenode/docker](https://botbot.me/freenode/docker))

All credits go out to
[https://github.com/crosbymichael](https://github.com/crosbymichael) who
decided to open source this under MIT license. Thanks!

